# Monster Scenes Transparent green Franky?



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Sooo...Any way to obtain one of those Wonderfest Transparent green frankensteins? Surely there must be some left-over?
James


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I "think" they were freebies that went along with the Aurora DVD. I'd guess you probably need to buy the DVD to get one. I'm not sure, cause I wasnt even there. But if thats the case, I'm sure the DVD's are availible online somewhere. Maybe?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I sent an e-mail through the Witches Dungeon website asking if they had a DVD with the Green Frankie and I haven't gotten a response...
If anyone finds out how to get one...please let me know as I want BOTH!!!

MMM


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Yes, You can order the DVD through the Witch's Dungeon The reason that you may not have gotten a response is most likely because the guys from WD had to drive back from Wonderfest (From Kentucky to Connecticut) and they may not be back yet.

As far as the Green Frankenstein goes,...
I'm not 100% sure on this but I think that those were only available to the costumers who bought the DVD at Wonderfest. But you never know, they may have some left over.

Mike


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Okay, I just got off the phone with Cortlandt Hull and I'm going to try to clear up the confusion about this DVD - Documentary that I've been reading on the boards.

There are actually 2 DVD sets.

The first set features the DVD Documentary, "*The AURORA Monsters - The Model Craze That Gripped The World*".
This DVD set is just the Documentary _(No extra Features)._
This set comes with the poster.
This set comes with the limited edition Monster Scenes Frankenstein that was molded in transparent green plastic.
Only 100 of these Monster Scenes Frankenstein kits were produced and no more will be produced.
The running time for this DVD set is, 1 hour and 45 minutes.
The price of this DVD set is $50.00 and it is available now. 
You can contact, [email protected] to order.
_(it will also be sold at Monster Bash)_

The second DVD set features the DVD Documentary, "*The AURORA Monsters - The Model Craze That Gripped The World*".
This DVD also contains extra special features such as "behind the scenes footage".
The running time for this DVD set is 2 hours.
The price of this DVD set is $20.00 and will be available in 3 weeks.
You can contact, [email protected] to order.

I hope that this clears things up.

Mike


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

To try and further clear this up, we did 100 copies for Cortland. 90 were being sold, the other 10 or so were given out to people that helped with the dvd in one way or another. I know they went through more than half at the show, and there is another show coming up he was taking them to. Only the 100 will be shot in the transparent green.

It is a full test shot, not cut into sections to box. One big bagged tree. Dennis at Monster Scenes did a decal for the bag, so it is marked as well.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up guys, I'm all over this!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys, I'm all over this!


I'm on the list :thumbsup:, Can't wait to get the autographed poster,DVD and T-green Frankie:thumbsup::woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> I'm on the list :thumbsup:, Can't wait to get the autographed poster,DVD and T-green Frankie:thumbsup::woohoo:
> Mcdee



Who's Autograph's are on the poster?


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> Who's Autograph's are on the poster?


I *THINK* it is the 2 guys that put the film together _(Cortlandt Hull and Dennis Vincent) _but I'm not 100% sure on this.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Sounds good! Cortlandt put me on the list!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the info, Mike and Frank. Here's a link to my Facebook album. In it you'll find a photo of the limited-run kit as well as a photo of Cortlandt and I readying the kits on Friday night. Oh, and you'll see some of the "usual suspects" that I had good opportunity to smile with for some photos.

Enjoy...

FB album link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2042508&id=1105401337


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I emailed Cortlandt yesterday to grab the WF exclusive DVD but he only takes cheques . 
I miss out....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They don't have paypal?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No mate. I'll send you the email.....

Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

DENCOMM said:


> Thanks for sharing the info, Mike and Frank. Here's a link to my Facebook album. In it you'll find a photo of the limited-run kit as well as a photo of Cortlandt and I readying the kits on Friday night. Oh, and you'll see some of the "usual suspects" that I had good opportunity to smile with for some photos.
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> FB album link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2042508&id=1105401337


I heard you were there.
Was hoping to get a chance to actually meet you, but we never seemed to cross paths.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

So sorry we didn't meet, Trevor. I didn't know you were roaming about else I definately would have sought you out. I did have the good opportunity to meet with Pugknows, Chinxy, and many others. 

Hopefully we'll meet up next year.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitchellmania said:


> Who's Autograph's are on the poster?


 The poster is signed by directors, Cortlandt Hull & Dennis Vincent, ...I managed to snag this packaged deal, unfortunately they don't do Paypal so off to the Post Office I went and sent a Postal Money Order, no big deal and reminded me of just a couple of years ago when that's all I ever sent for kits I bought off of Ebay Really looking forward to these DVDs' and the cool swag:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

